# *** 2339x Other Engineering Professionals for EOI 189 and 190 ***



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

This thread is for all those under 2339x who have been waiting for invitation for both 189 and 190. Post your DOE and invitations. 

This thread is a merger of two previous threads.

2339x Other Engineering Professionals EOI 189 and 190 invite for 2017

2339x Other Engineering Professionals EOI 189 and 190 invite for 2018


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> This thread is for all those under 2339x who have been waiting for invitation for both 189 and 190. Post your DOE and invitations.
> 
> This thread is a merger of two previous threads.
> 
> ...


This is a great initiative


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> This is a great initiative


Hi Bro..how are you it's been a long time since you posted

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

No more 2016/2017/2018 !

I have followed all the 2339x threads since 2016 and it is high time to keep all the information and discussions on a single thread.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

DN7C said:


> No more 2016/2017/2018 !
> 
> I have followed all the 2339x threads since 2016 and it is high time to keep all the information and discussions on a single thread.


Definitely yes, considering 2019 is just around the corner and hence 2018 will be out of date in less than 2 months time.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi Bro..how are you it's been a long time since you posted
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


lol, Yes bro! 
Though I did not actively participate to the thread or to the discussions, I came here everyday and read all the posts.
I wasn't be able to leave the thread even though I did not have the required points. lol

Anyways, I'm reattempting PTE.

It's nice to talk to you guys again


----------



## gyandeepsaikia (Nov 13, 2018)

I have submitted my EOI today under 233914 Eng Tech.

Total points: 75 (for 189) and 80 (for 190, Vic).

Any idea when I might be invited?

Thanks
Gyandeep


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

75 Points
DOE: 4 Oct 18'

Missed out this round by 2 days, hopefully no dramas next round. Fingers crossed


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

svik2744 said:


> 75 Points
> DOE: 4 Oct 18'
> 
> Missed out this round by 2 days, hopefully no dramas next round. Fingers crossed


Even if there is some drama (not totally drastic obviously) you will get invite.. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

gyandeepsaikia said:


> I have submitted my EOI today under 233914 Eng Tech.
> 
> Total points: 75 (for 189) and 80 (for 190, Vic).
> 
> ...


If you are lucky then in next round otherwise January round for sure..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Even if there is some drama (not totally drastic obviously) you will get invite..
> 
> You have been very positive all along mate, thanks heaps. Hopefully!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

gyandeepsaikia said:


> I have submitted my EOI today under 233914 Eng Tech.
> 
> Total points: 75 (for 189) and 80 (for 190, Vic).
> 
> ...



There is a chance of you getting it in next round if it keeps on moving on average 45 days for 2500/month invite. It will be interesting if you get it, then we will know how much it moved next round. Keep us posted.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> 75 Points
> DOE: 4 Oct 18'
> 
> Missed out this round by 2 days, hopefully no dramas next round. Fingers crossed


Definitely next round if invite happens as mentioned if no drama. You can start preparing PCC and other documents close to Dec 11 date.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> lol, Yes bro!
> Though I did not actively participate to the thread or to the discussions, I came here everyday and read all the posts.
> I wasn't be able to leave the thread even though I did not have the required points. lol
> 
> ...


Bro I'm very sure you will score well. Just keep in touch with all PTE question format.

Download some templates for speaking section.

And also YouTube material is self sufficient except for reading - fill in the blanks drop down type.

My third attempt in PTE I didn't practice anything due to frustration that I missed PTE with just 1 mark.

But my honest opinion is if you are familiar with the format and little practice you will be able to clear it with 79+, as you have already attempted it before.

From October 2016 it was very long and tough wait for me. Even now I'm in the process of lodging visa and I feel the wait is still going to be there. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I'm very sure you will score well. Just keep in touch with all PTE question format.
> 
> Download some templates for speaking section.
> 
> ...


I have the exam tomorrow. I did prepare for the last two weeks. Let's see how this goes.

It has been a long journey for most of us. Sometimes, we have missed the invitation by few days or missed adding 10/20 points from PTE by a single point. 

We need to get this migration thing sorted out as soon as possible. We have been in it for a long time


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

DN7C said:


> I have the exam tomorrow. I did prepare for the last two weeks. Let's see how this goes.
> 
> It has been a long journey for most of us. Sometimes, we have missed the invitation by few days or missed adding 10/20 points from PTE by a single point.
> 
> We need to get this migration thing sorted out as soon as possible. We have been in it for a long time


Hi Bro,

Did you clear PTE with desired score? pls share your results. As i'm also attempting for 79+ to boost my score, if you can share the recent questions u remember, that would be helpful for me to practice


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

Carthy2605 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Did you clear PTE with desired score? pls share your results. As i'm also attempting for 79+ to boost my score, if you can share the recent questions u remember, that would be helpful for me to practice


Hey mate,

I couldn't clear the exam with 79+. I missed two WFD's, hence 62 for Listening and 65 for writing. Reading was 80 and speaking was 78. 

Essay was "Whether parents should held responsible for the actions of their children".
All other questions were comparatively new for me as I was attempting almost after 11 months. I can not remember the most of it. Sorry, I couldn't do much help. 

What I realised after this attempt was we must practice Read aloud, Repeat Sentence, Describe Image, Retell Lecture, SST, SWT, R&W FiB and most importantly, WFD.

Good luck with your practices.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

DN7C said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I couldn't clear the exam with 79+. I missed two WFD's, hence 62 for Listening and 65 for writing. Reading was 80 and speaking was 78.
> 
> ...


Bro I'm sure you will make through don't give up.

As per the official PTE score break up these questions have high weightage hence in exam give enough time and don't miss any of these.


Read aloud.
Repeat Sentences
Fill in the blanks 1 (Reading) 
Fill in the blanks 2 (Reading) 
Fill in the blanks (Listening) 
Highlight incorrect words (negative marks for wrong option selection) 
Write from Dictation

Be careful of getting negative marks in these sections:

Multiple choice multiple answers (Reading & Listening) 
Highlight incorrect words

The solution for MCMQs is select only one best option to minimize chance of negative marks. 
However if you don't select any you will be negatively marked as well. 




Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

anyone has any idea regarding how many 2339 were invited for 190 last year?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> anyone has any idea regarding how many 2339 were invited for 190 last year?


Not a single one by NSW 190 afaik.
Maybe some by QLD before it was closed.
Some by VIC but they only took a certain graduates like civil or something but you also need to have 5 yrs work experience. 
NT, ACT, WA, SA don't invite 2339
TAS has their own 190 which has different residency requirement or job offer requirements if not living there but it is not a lot as TAS barely invites much.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > anyone has any idea regarding how many 2339 were invited for 190 last year?
> ...


In last FY, I saw one 233913 was invited by NSW on Feb 2018 on immi track. But that is the only case documented on the web. It’s weird because last FY 23914 was still on the list. So for 2339, it’s better to count on 189 even when 75 points are required? That’s sad.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> In last FY, I saw one 233913 was invited by NSW on Feb 2018 on immi track. But that is the only case documented on the web. It’s weird because last FY 23914 was still on the list. So for 2339, it’s better to count on 189 even when 75 points are required? That’s sad.


That's right. Not a single 233914 Engineering Technologist was invited. Other 2339XX maybe some, as you mentioned just one case, but not like what it was in 2016-17 or previous years.


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I'm sure you will make through don't give up.
> 
> As per the official PTE score break up these questions have high weightage hence in exam give enough time and don't miss any of these.
> 
> ...


Hey Bro !

Yes, I need to foucs more on those sections. I completely agree with you. I highly appriciate your advice and suggestions. I guess, I will put more effort on parcticing above sections. In my opinion, we have to understand and deliver what the computer wants. 

I'll never give up. This is just the begining. Thanks for the motivation brother!


----------



## Carthy2605 (Dec 4, 2017)

DN7C said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I couldn't clear the exam with 79+. I missed two WFD's, hence 62 for Listening and 65 for writing. Reading was 80 and speaking was 78.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. 11 months is quite a gap for PTE. 

Wish you success i your next attempt... ALL THE BEST


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi guys..when do you thing the invitations for the 70’s pointers can start..as per my calculation probably around feb 2019 if the Q continued to move 45 days each round ..am waiting since 26 Nov 2017 and am afraid I will never get the 189 invite so as the 190 ..I am 233913


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

alhuyam said:


> Hi guys..when do you thing the invitations for the 70’s pointers can start..as per my calculation probably around feb 2019 if the Q continued to move 45 days each round ..am waiting since 26 Nov 2017 and am afraid I will never get the 189 invite so as the 190 ..I am 233913
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your assumptions are correct if number of invites remains same..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

alhuyam said:


> Hi guys..when do you thing the invitations for the 70’s pointers can start..as per my calculation probably around feb 2019 if the Q continued to move 45 days each round ..am waiting since 26 Nov 2017 and am afraid I will never get the 189 invite so as the 190 ..I am 233913
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kodaan28 said:


> Your assumptions are correct if number of invites remains same..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Unfortunately with the recent news of cutting 30,000 places from immigration, now even 75 pointers are also worried. If they decide not to implement that policy this year, only then 70 pointers can have some chances.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

expat4aus2 said:


> Unfortunately with the recent news of cutting 30,000 places from immigration, now even 75 pointers are also worried. If they decide not to implement that policy this year, only then 70 pointers can have some chances.


That too is correct. But until or unless something is official in terms of numbers, let's hope for the better! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> alhuyam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys..when do you thing the invitations for the 70’s pointers can start..as per my calculation probably around feb 2019 if the Q continued to move 45 days each round ..am waiting since 26 Nov 2017 and am afraid I will never get the 189 invite so as the 190 ..I am 233913
> ...


Even if gov decides to cut 30000 number, the ratio for skill immigration will increase at the same time. And it will not affect this fy as this year’s policies were published already. The real thing we need to worried is that with four rounds of 2500, now 11000/15600 capacity has been filled, leaves only 4600 spots for the remaining 7 months. And gov also said to maintain 60/40 splits this year, so the invitation number will dropped for sure in Dec or Feb.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Johnnytheman said:


> Even if gov decides to cut 30000 number, the ratio for skill immigration will increase at the same time. And it will not affect this fy as this year’s policies were published already. The real thing we need to worried is that with four rounds of 2500, now 11000/15600 capacity has been filled, leaves only 4600 spots for the remaining 7 months. And gov also said to maintain 60/40 splits this year, so the invitation number will dropped for sure in Dec or Feb.


I'm sure they will cut the ceiling by 30000. If they do so from the next year onwards the invites would be in full capacity for pro rata occupations.

We know Australia is migration driven economy. When the things would be right (traffic jams/infrastructure) they would again increase migration levels.

On a positive side, they will try to push the skilled migrants to places where there is real need for workforce. 

I request everyone who can increase their language scores or give the CCL exam to do it asap. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

anybody else getting a blank table with no points when they click "Viewpoints breakdown" in their EOI. Give it a try and let me know, please 
Thank you in advance


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

newb said:


> anybody else getting a blank table with no points when they click "Viewpoints breakdown" in their EOI. Give it a try and let me know, please
> Thank you in advance


It’s a technical issue with their website. The details about the same has been updated by Iscah Migration. Don’t worry 😉


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello guys,

I’ve got a question for you. Please give me a rough estimate for an ET candidate with 75 points on when he’ll receive the invitation if he lodge EOI today. 2-3 months sounds alright?

Thanks.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I’ve got a question for you. Please give me a rough estimate for an ET candidate with 75 points on when he’ll receive the invitation if he lodge EOI today. 2-3 months sounds alright?
> 
> Thanks.


The same number of invites will be two months.
Less may be more.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Thanks. But I just wanted to know if I’m an Engineering Technologist canditate (233914) with 75 points and if I lodge my EOI today, when will I get an invitation? I understand we’re unable to predict but can you please give me a rough estimate?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Thanks. But I just wanted to know if I’m an Engineering Technologist canditate (233914) with 75 points and if I lodge my EOI today, when will I get an invitation? I understand we’re unable to predict but can you please give me a rough estimate?


I will say January if 2500 invite/month continues. The backlog is almost gone, so expected round will be January. 

If invite number is less than 2500/month, then no one knows.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. But I just wanted to know if I’m an Engineering Technologist canditate (233914) with 75 points and if I lodge my EOI today, when will I get an invitation? I understand we’re unable to predict but can you please give me a rough estimate?
> ...


perfect thanks.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Big night tonight. We will know if DIBP will keep the 2500/month or they planning to cut immigration this year. Please post if invited and date of effect.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Today will define the fate of all the 70 pointers, if they keep continuing same numbers as they are doing from august then we all have some hope. If not, then forget it and try to increase points or change anzsco.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Today will define the fate of all the 70 pointers, if they keep continuing same numbers as they are doing from august then we all have some hope. If not, then forget it and try to increase points or change anzsco.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Exactly and if they reduce their intention is correct 65 pointers will never be able to get an invite.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Exactly and if they reduce their intention is correct 65 pointers will never be able to get an invite.


I don't think 65 is ever getting invite. Whether 70 pointers ever get one is a question. If invite number is less than 2500/month, even 75 pointers will have a long wait.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

anyone here got an invite ?


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

INVITED! 

233914
75 Points
EOI- 4 Oct


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Congrats man.. please update guys

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

svik2744 said:


> INVITED!
> 
> 233914
> 75 Points
> EOI- 4 Oct


With 75 pointers cleared till 02/10 in last round as per iscah; you were sure to get an invite.
Any other got invite after that DOE? If yes, please update. Thanks

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

moved from Oct 2 to Oct 4? Seems it’s already over for all 70 pointers🤣🤣🤣


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> INVITED!
> 
> 233914
> 75 Points
> EOI- 4 Oct


Congrats man. I hope it is better than 4 Oct. Last time it was 2 Oct anyway. I hope it moves a month at least. 

But it seems they decided to make it a small round, not sure the recent immigration talk has anything to do with it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> moved from Oct 2 to Oct 4? Seems it’s already over for all 70 pointers🤣🤣🤣


We are not sure it must be a 300 round then.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > moved from Oct 2 to Oct 4? Seems it’s already over for all 70 pointers🤣🤣🤣
> ...


It could be a 600 round as 11000 has been spent in the last 5 months, giving 4600 left for the following 6 months and this round. 4600/7=660, easy. Gov is going to keep what they promised 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> It could be a 600 round as 11000 has been spent in the last 5 months, giving 4600 left for the following 6 months and this round. 4600/7=660, easy. Gov is going to keep what they promised 🤣🤣🤣


Looks like it. But seeems like very low in number today.


----------



## sarahlee (Dec 8, 2016)

*Engineering technologist*



josygeorge000 said:


> anyone here got an invite ?


Hi George,

I got invite today! Praise God
DOE: 11/10/2018
189: 75 points

I waited for this for two years. Please nobody should give up. Keep on trying and trusting God.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Humble request to everyone who got invited please update here and on myimmitracker too. Thanks.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sarahlee said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I got invite today! Praise God
> DOE: 11/10/2018
> ...


Congrats man!! Means it moved 9 days atleast. Waiting for other..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

sarahlee said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone here got an invite ?
> ...


congrats! At least it moved 10 days👍


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Best of luck to others who are waiting! 

"When you want something, all the universe conspires in helping you to achieve it"- Paulo Coelho, The Alchemist


----------



## alecdu (Dec 10, 2018)

Doe: 13/nov/2018
score: 75
status: Not invited


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just hope it moves at least 20 days for every 30 days invite. Else it will not even move the end of Nov before July 2019.


----------



## alecdu (Dec 10, 2018)

*Not invited*

Doe: 13/nov/2018
score: 75
status: Not invited


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

No info yet. I hope its not just 9 days of movement only, then it is over for even 75 pointers applying in December.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> No info yet. I hope its not just 9 days of movement only, then it is over for even 75 pointers applying in December.


11OCT last date??????


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> expat4aus2 said:
> 
> 
> > No info yet. I hope its not just 9 days of movement only, then it is over for even 75 pointers applying in December.
> ...


Hello guys,

As per Iscah -

65 points - 3 January 2017
70 points - 30 October 2017
75 points - 4 October 2018
80 points / 85 points - 10 December 2018

Nil movement for 65 & 70. 🤞


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> 11OCT last date??????


One person above got invite at 11 Oct. But it better be more than 11 Oct else 75 pointers are doomed. It's going to be really slow to almost no invite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> One person above got invite at 11 Oct. But it better be more than 11 Oct else 75 pointers are doomed. It's going to be really slow to almost no invite.


yes.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

May be they have given 20 invites maximum this is what I believe 233914.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Just my speculation. Delta migration states that Nov round last invite was given for 75 pointers on 23/09/2018 and if the person above states he/she got an invite on the 11th October that an 18-day movement for 75 pointers. But correct no 70's


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

newb said:


> Just my speculation. Delta migration states that Nov round last invite was given for 75 pointers on 23/09/2018 and if the person above states he/she got an invite on the 11th October that an 18-day movement for 75 pointers. But correct no 70's


02 Oct was confirmed here for 75 ppoint.


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 02 Oct was confirmed here for 75 ppoint.


Never mind gotcha !


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Very disappointing news. Guys on immitracker confirmed, 15 Oct with 75 points not invited. So, I presume this time it only moved 9-12 days at best which is a worrying sign. Let's hope in Jan it starts to get better by at least 20 days or so movement.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Very disappointing news. Guys on immitracker confirmed, 15 Oct with 75 points not invited. So, I presume this time it only moved 9-12 days at best which is a worrying sign. Let's hope in Jan it starts to get better by at least 20 days or so movement.


Yes bro. Please have a look at this estimate:

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/FutureinviteEstimatesDec2018.png


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Yes bro. Please have a look at this estimate:
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/FutureinviteEstimatesDec2018.png


The estimate changes every month. It will change again if more invites happen for pro-rata again.


----------



## alecdu (Dec 10, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Very disappointing news. Guys on immitracker confirmed, 15 Oct with 75 points not invited. So, I presume this time it only moved 9-12 days at best which is a worrying sign. Let's hope in Jan it starts to get better by at least 20 days or so movement.


I m the one on immitracker. My date of effect: 13/OCT, Not invited.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

alecdu said:


> I m the one on immitracker. My date of effect: 13/OCT, Not invited.


Thanks. Which means it only moved 9-10 days. On that rate, Date of Effect of 30 Nov is where it may end by the end of this year.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Thanks. Which means it only moved 9-10 days. On that rate, Date of Effect of 30 Nov is where it may end by the end of this year.


Chances are there this to be correct.


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

75 points eoi is 23 oct...iscah is saying for April


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi1207 said:


> applied with 75 points eoi is 23 oct...iscah is saying wait till April...lets hope for the best


----------



## Hi1207 (Nov 10, 2018)

On immtracker the last date for invitation is showing 4th oct for engineering technologist.


----------



## alecdu (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi1207 said:


> On immtracker the last date for invitation is showing 4th oct for engineering technologist.


but on this website there is one got invited Doe is 11.Oct.2018


----------



## alecdu (Dec 10, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Thanks. Which means it only moved 9-10 days. On that rate, Date of Effect of 30 Nov is where it may end by the end of this year.


Seems like it's getting slow down a lot.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Official results are out fir October round and they invited 4340 in total. For our occupation last invite date moved to 26/08/18 for 75 pointers. But i am bitterly disappointed that even after that big of a round it only moved that much. Maybe split was in favour of non pros. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Official results are out fir October round and they invited 4340 in total. For our occupation last invite date moved to 26/08/18 for 75 pointers. But i am bitterly disappointed that even after that big of a round it only moved that much. Maybe split was in favour of non pros.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


This huge round now makes it interesting though. It may not be what we assumed like 15,600 this year as then it is almost finished. If another 4340 in November too, it is almost over the quota and they may invite 30,000 as ISCAH said previously. Let's see the next round and November results.


----------



## Manjitsingh (Dec 22, 2018)

*2339 Other Eng Prof*

Hello Guys. Please solve my query, I would be thankful. When can I expect an Invite?
Occupation- 2339 Engineering Technologist
Points- 75
EOI- 16/10/2018


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Manjitsingh said:


> Hello Guys. Please solve my query, I would be thankful. When can I expect an Invite?
> Occupation- 2339 Engineering Technologist
> Points- 75
> EOI- 16/10/2018


With backlogs of 75 pointers clearing atleast till 11/10/18 you should be getting it in next round if invites number don't drop any further

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Manjitsingh (Dec 22, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> With backlogs of 75 pointers clearing atleast till 11/10/18 you should be getting it in next round if invites number don't drop any further
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thank you brother.
still worried, fingers crossed


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Engineering Technologist (Electronics engineer with plant engineer experience, hence this code)
IELTS 9,9,7.5 7.5
EOI 24/12/18
70 pts ACT and VIC 190
65 pts 189
once spouse assessment finishes, 75 for 190 and 70 for 189

Going for PTEA on 5th jan to increase the points.

Sharing to be part of the discussion


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Engineering Technologist (Electronics engineer with plant engineer experience, hence this code)
> IELTS 9,9,7.5 7.5
> ...


So u have the option to increase to 80 points you are safe to go increase points as soon as you can don't wait.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> So u have the option to increase to 80 points you are safe to go increase points as soon as you can don't wait.


yeps..doing exactly that...but this 2339 is crazy...EA told me..either keep electronics engineer and lose your experience or take experience and engineering technologist code :S
while my entire experience is for plant engineer !!!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> yeps..doing exactly that...but this 2339 is crazy...EA told me..either keep electronics engineer and lose your experience or take experience and engineering technologist code :S
> while my entire experience is for plant engineer !!!


This is the stuff that happened to most of us here so dont be sad try hard and increase points.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

bilbafta said:


> yeps..doing exactly that...but this 2339 is crazy...EA told me..either keep electronics engineer and lose your experience or take experience and engineering technologist code :S
> 
> while my entire experience is for plant engineer !!!


Hi man, can you please elaborate your case? Even i have same circumstances. I am also an ECE graduate but all the experience as a production/plant/manufacturing engineer but initially i applied as a Electronics Engineer but got positively assessed as an ET. Now i was thinking whether i should opt for production engineer anzsco 233513 and go for re-assessment?! 
What should i do in this case?
If i go for re-assessment they will either give me ET again or if give production engineer anzsco then they deduct my experience points?
I am in dilemma what should i do? Go for re-assessment or clear Naati thing to gain 5 more points?
Other members yours point of view also required here! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi man, can you please elaborate your case? Even i have same circumstances. I am also an ECE graduate but all the experience as a production/plant/manufacturing engineer but initially i applied as a Electronics Engineer but got positively assessed as an ET. Now i was thinking whether i should opt for production engineer anzsco 233513 and go for re-assessment?!
> What should i do in this case?
> If i go for re-assessment they will either give me ET again or if give production engineer anzsco then they deduct my experience points?
> I am in dilemma what should i do? Go for re-assessment or clear Naati thing to gain 5 more points?
> ...


If you are not claiming the experience points then going for reassessment will be a good option but if you want experience then ET is best. I mean if you go for professional I believe the 5 points for exp will come down and you will be stuck at 65 by then, if I am at your shoes I will try for assessment as well as NAATI so that you can have multiple EOI.

Count as my opnion only pls.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you are not claiming the experience points then going for reassessment will be a good option but if you want experience then ET is best. I mean if you go for professional I believe the 5 points for exp will come down and you will be stuck at 65 by then, if I am at your shoes I will try for assessment as well as NAATI so that you can have multiple EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Count as my opnion only pls.


I am also thinking to do same. Will book Naati soon and apply for Tasmania 489 as well. But my question still remain that if i go for re-assessment as a production engineer will they give me ET for sure or is there any chance to get assessed as production engineer with also getting points for experience as well?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> I am also thinking to do same. Will book Naati soon and apply for Tasmania 489 as well. But my question still remain that if i go for re-assessment as a production engineer will they give me ET for sure or is there any chance to get assessed as production engineer with also getting points for experience as well?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Even I also have the same experience sometimes they will ask you between those but sometimes they will directly do ET.

Either way, they will ask between the options to you.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Even I also have the same experience sometimes they will ask you between those but sometimes they will directly do ET.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, they will ask between the options to you.


Options mean they will give me a choice asking either accept ET if i want to claim my work experience or if want to get assessed as production engineer then i wouldn't be getting any experience points? Is it like this!?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Or they will take any decision on the basis of CDRs?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Options mean they will give me a choice asking either accept ET if i want to claim my work experience or if want to get assessed as production engineer then i wouldn't be getting any experience points? Is it like this!?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Mine was like this asking between this..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Mine was like this asking between this..


Did the assessor mentioned any improvements he needed in cdrs? Or were they all fine?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Or they will take any decision on the basis of CDRs?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


My opinion is if you are applying for experience assessment also with this they will tell you between this but if no experience assessment they may directly give you an outcome.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> My opinion is if you are applying for experience assessment also with this they will tell you between this but if no experience assessment they may directly give you an outcome.


But there is no point in getting successfully re-assessed as a production engineer if i am not able to claim 5 points for experience.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

That will lead me nowhere!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> But there is no point in getting successfully re-assessed as a production engineer if i am not able to claim 5 points for experience.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That is what the problem is they will deduct exp when they give professional engineer.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> That will lead me nowhere!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


The best option is NAATI and waiting for some time for u now.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

So wise thing would be to do this Naati thing and then hope if i am able to clear it before May'19 i may get a chance of being invited with 75 points if they don't further reduce the yearly ceilings for ET.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> That is what the problem is they will deduct exp when they give professional engineer.


That will solve nothing. I will be in same fix and only with 75K INR poorer.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> So wise thing would be to do this Naati thing and then hope if i am able to clear it before May'19 i may get a chance of being invited with 75 points if they don't further reduce the yearly ceilings for ET.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


This will be the wisest option as of now.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> That will solve nothing. I will be in same fix and only with 75K INR poorer.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Adding to that you can marry as well to get 5 more points.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Got married early in life and have a kid of 4 years. 
That is not an option.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi man, can you please elaborate your case? Even i have same circumstances. I am also an ECE graduate but all the experience as a production/plant/manufacturing engineer but initially i applied as a Electronics Engineer but got positively assessed as an ET. Now i was thinking whether i should opt for production engineer anzsco 233513 and go for re-assessment?!
> What should i do in this case?
> If i go for re-assessment they will either give me ET again or if give production engineer anzsco then they deduct my experience points?
> I am in dilemma what should i do? Go for re-assessment or clear Naati thing to gain 5 more points?
> ...


i have 8+ yrs of experience in plant engineering with electronics engineering degree...i applied for plant engineer code but was given an option for electroncis engineer without experience and new cdrs...or existing cdr with engineering technologist...i was loosing a lot of points so i opted for ET...
is there is a way i can apply for plant engineer again ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> i have 8+ yrs of experience in plant engineering with electronics engineering degree...i applied for plant engineer code but was given an option for electroncis engineer without experience and new cdrs...or existing cdr with engineering technologist...i was loosing a lot of points so i opted for ET...
> is there is a way i can apply for plant engineer again ?


The same thing will happen again... They will give ET with experience or professional engineer without experience.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

hmm...any tips for PTEA...giving it this sat to improve points....u got 79+ .. any specific tips? which part is critical ?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> hmm...any tips for PTEA...giving it this sat to improve points....u got 79+ .. any specific tips? which part is critical ?


Concentrate on reading section and speaking section more. WFD is very important.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

bilbafta said:


> i have 8+ yrs of experience in plant engineering with electronics engineering degree...i applied for plant engineer code but was given an option for electroncis engineer without experience and new cdrs...or existing cdr with engineering technologist...i was loosing a lot of points so i opted for ET...
> 
> is there is a way i can apply for plant engineer again ?


During communication with assessor, did they say like this; either provide new CDRs based on plant engineering anzsco 233513 or accept outcome as an ET?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> During communication with assessor, did they say like this; either provide new CDRs based on plant engineering anzsco 233513 or accept outcome as an ET?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


my cdrs were all based on plant engineer...but my degree was electronics engineer...they gave me two options...electronics engineer without experience or ET with experience...for plant engineer their criteria is to have a degree in mechanical or industrial engineering


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

bilbafta said:


> my cdrs were all based on plant engineer...but my degree was electronics engineer...they gave me two options...electronics engineer without experience or ET with experience...for plant engineer their criteria is to have a degree in mechanical or industrial engineering


Ohh!! Will they accept MBA in Production and Operations as relevant?? Has anyone been through this?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

bilbafta said:


> my cdrs were all based on plant engineer...but my degree was electronics engineer...they gave me two options...electronics engineer without experience or ET with experience...for plant engineer their criteria is to have a degree in mechanical or industrial engineering


I got my PTE result...now i have 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 without spouse...with spouse 5 points more.

lets see if this 11th has something in store for me !


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

bilbafta said:


> bilbafta said:
> 
> 
> > my cdrs were all based on plant engineer...but my degree was electronics engineer...they gave me two options...electronics engineer without experience or ET with experience...for plant engineer their criteria is to have a degree in mechanical or industrial engineering
> ...


Awesome bro. Good Luck 👍🏻


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> I got my PTE result...now i have 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 without spouse...with spouse 5 points more.
> 
> lets see if this 11th has something in store for me !


With spouse, you will have something this 11th.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

hahaa...yes..but i am hoping that i can save some money  i am in no rush so i can wait a month or so...!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> hahaa...yes..but i am hoping that i can save some money  i am in no rush so i can wait a month or so...!


No use in waiting one month previous round 75 pointed people moved only one or two weeks. So with 75 if you put today if the same number per month then it will take another 6 months. Better get spouse points as soon as possible coz no one is sure what is next...Get an invite when the occupation is in the list..


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Oh ! aright will go for it then! When do they cancel/discard any occupation? monthly or annually?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Oh ! aright will go for it then! When do they cancel/discard any occupation? monthly or annually?


Anytime they wish but normally on July


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Oh ! aright will go for it then! When do they cancel/discard any occupation? monthly or annually?


As josy said, unless there is overhaul on quota numbers + labour coming in power, 2339 is doomed. It is heading the same path as Accounting/Audotors with every single engineering occupation being assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914. 80 will most likely be the norm in future unless the quota is raised to 2000 at least. 

Get it before its gone. You will not worry too much on about $500 AUD assessment fee once you receive PR.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys please update if anyone got invite?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

***ANOTHER FORUM MEMBER****

invite received
Engineering Technologist points- 75 eoi- 16/10/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> ***ANOTHER FORUM MEMBER****
> 
> invite received
> Engineering Technologist points- 75 eoi- 16/10/2018


6 days movement??


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

One member confirmed 23 Oct 75 points. 

So, 12 days of movement so far from 11 to 23 Oct.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> One member confirmed 23 Oct 75 points.
> 
> So, 12 days of movement so far from 11 to 23 Oct.


Applying for spouse points asap ! Too slow !! It will be July before I get a chance
Doe 6/Jan/19 with 75 pts


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Finally got my NAATI results!
Sitting on 70 point now!

How much time would I have to wait if I get to 75 points in July?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Finally got my NAATI results!
> Sitting on 70 point now!
> 
> How much time would I have to wait if I get to 75 points in July?
> ...


Hard to tell. If the quota for 2339 stays at 700 next year too and so is the number of invite, you most likely won't get invite before July 2020 at least (1 year wait).


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Hard to tell. If the quota for 2339 stays at 700 next year too and so is the number of invite, you most likely won't get invite before July 2020 at least (1 year wait).


I think once my points increase to 75 in July. I will wait till October to begin Professional Year to get 5 more points before mid 2020. My visa is till Nov-end 2020

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi kodan I got my Grant. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations !


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi kodan I got my Grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Doe and points?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi kodan I got my Grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congrats man!! That calls for a party!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Really surprised on my second wedding anniversary


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Really surprised on my second wedding anniversary
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


As far as surprises goes this may be the sweetest among all of them. Now you can focus solely on your life. You applied on 11/10/18, right?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> As far as surprises goes this may be the sweetest among all of them. Now you can focus solely on your life. You applied on 11/10/18, right?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Exactly right . 11/10/2018.

So surprised. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Exactly right . 11/10/2018.
> 
> So surprised.
> 
> ...


Within 3 months. That was quick!! Happy for you mate! Keep us updated regarding your move and be here actively to provide all of us your valuable inputs and guidance.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Now all you have been through feel like worth it.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Really expat forum was the one website which provided me all inputs regarding all these processes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

It was a terribly long long wait for you mate!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Now all you have been through feel like worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Really hard work paid off at the end. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

Occupation: engineering technologist 
Age 30
Study 15+5
Pte 20
Doe with 70 points 22/11/2018
When u guys reckon i will get the invite with 70 points and if i do nati and jump to 75 how much will be the time difference?
And how about 190 Vic with 75 points? 
Thanks


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> Hi kodan I got my Grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! Have a great life!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> Occupation: engineering technologist
> Age 30
> Study 15+5
> Pte 20
> ...


You will not get invite with 70 points even if quota is tripled to 2000.

If quota stays same next year, 75 pointers applying by March will most likely get invite next year. Anything after that, very difficult and unlikely. 

Unless quota and invite is increased next year, 75 pointers will be done for 2339 soon. It is heading the same way as Accounting and Auditors.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Congrats mate! Have a great life!


Thanks a lot dear..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> You will not get invite with 70 points even if quota is tripled to 2000.
> 
> If quota stays same next year, 75 pointers applying by March will most likely get invite next year. Anything after that, very difficult and unlikely.
> 
> Unless quota and invite is increased next year, 75 pointers will be done for 2339 soon. It is heading the same way as Accounting and Auditors.


Really I believe Engineers Australia is the reason for all these messes.

Just putting all engineers in one group simply means a lot of rush.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> Really I believe Engineers Australia is the reason for all these messes.
> 
> Just putting all engineers in one group simply means a lot of rush.


It makes no sense how they are distinguishing between professional engineers and engineering technologist. 

A mechanical engineer is a mechanical engineer whether he did 3 years degree or 4 years. Employers are still going to employ both in Mechanical engineering jobs. But Engineers Australia feels otherwise. 

Their assessment and real job market are two different things now which will ruin PR for engineers soon which we already saw with reduction in quota this year. 

Even states like NSW and SA stopped taking 233914 because too many variables in one category. How is Biomedical Engineering and Electronics Engineering same? Only EA can answer.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> It makes no sense how they are distinguishing between professional engineers and engineering technologist.
> 
> A mechanical engineer is a mechanical engineer whether he did 3 years degree or 4 years. Employers are still going to employ both in Mechanical engineering jobs. But Engineers Australia feels otherwise.
> 
> ...


That I also too dont understand with me being Electrical engineer and others being computer engineer we falls in the same category means undistinguishable.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

JG said:


> That I also too dont understand with me being Electrical engineer and others being computer engineer we falls in the same category means undistinguishable.


and if I was a professional electrical engineer I would have been already in Australia by now as a lot of others here.

Anyway, we can do what is listen to them, coz they are the ultimate decision makers when it comes to the professionalization of your job.


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

How about if i apply for 190 Victoria?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> and if I was a professional electrical engineer I would have been already in Australia by now as a lot of others here.
> 
> Anyway, we can do what is listen to them, coz they are the ultimate decision makers when it comes to the professionalization of your job.


This thing got all messed up when they introduced the new ANZSCO system. Previously you could be Electrical Engineering Technologist or just Electrical Engineer. Now all Engineering Technologist in one group and put in 2339.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> How about if i apply for 190 Victoria?


Only Civil or Mechanical with 5 years experience can apply. Check the requirements on their website.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> This thing got all messed up when they introduced the new ANZSCO system. Previously you could be Electrical Engineering Technologist or just Electrical Engineer. Now all Engineering Technologist in one group and put in 2339.


Yeah correct. I literally hate the word. ET.


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Sureshskb said:
> 
> 
> > How about if i apply for 190 Victoria?
> ...



I have graduated from victoria and if i get the job offer letter i can apply for victoria.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> I have graduated from victoria and if i get the job offer letter i can apply for victoria.


Yes ofcourse with confirmation of employment statement from the employer you may get sponsorship from VIC.


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

JG said:


> Sureshskb said:
> 
> 
> > I have graduated from victoria and if i get the job offer letter i can apply for victoria.
> ...


How long u think will be the wait 70 + 5 state.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> How long u think will be the wait 70 + 5 state.


There is no points requirements (You have to get 60+5) for state nomination. If you get the nomination, you can apply for PR. Points doesn't matter.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sureshskb said:


> How long u think will be the wait 70 + 5 state.


No one can predict . If you are lucky you will get. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Is this thread dead or someone is here???


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Since the movement is too slow here in terms of getting an invite so maybe everyone is occupied in something else. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Since the movement is too slow here in terms of getting an invite so maybe everyone is occupied in something else.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I also feels so there was a time this thread was so active but now, it is a hidden gem.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> I also feels so there was a time this thread was so active but now, it is a hidden gem.


2339 is now the black sheep of immigration. EA doesn't care by blanket labelling of all engineers under one code. Hence, state like NSW for the first time this year has excluded a pro-rata occupation with higher number of candidates 233914 cos they don't know what engineering they are inviting when they invite 233914. So, it is safer to invite mechanical, civil, etc. Same with SA this year too. Vic only for Mechanical and Civil understandably so.

Thank you Engineers Australia in helping ruin Australian immigration for engineers. We don't need DOHA or conservative government, EA is good enough to ruin itself. 

I feel sorry for other engineers who truly are other engineers like Biomedical, Aerospace, Mechatronics, Marine, etc who now have to get 80 points to qualify. 

Since, government doesn't know what they are inviting, I can see why the quota this year got reduced and same may happen next year too. With less than 20 people getting invited each month, I am surprised we got at least few with 75 points getting invited in December and January round. 

2339 is now truly ruined.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

I want brutal answer honest answer pls
I am michenical engineer 70 points
Eoi lodged today.

I cant increase any point further
Do i have any chance???


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

champion840 said:


> I want brutal answer honest answer pls
> I am michenical engineer 70 points
> Eoi lodged today.
> 
> ...


You have 200 days of backlog of 70 pointers in 2335xx group so can't expect anything before july but maybe in august-november you will get.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You have 200 days of backlog of 70 pointers in 2335xx group so can't expect anything before july but maybe in august-november you will get.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


It means i get it for sure by December 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

champion840 said:


> It means i get it for sure by December
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Nothing is for sure mate, it all depends upon N number of factors, mainly ceilings for next fy, total 189 program quota, split b/w NPR/PR etc.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

We can only assume the timeline by keeping in mind current factors affecting the whole program. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

If things improve then you may also get ITA before august.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

champion840 said:


> It means i get it for sure by December
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Not really. Even if the number of invite is increased, the number of people who applied before you with 70 is already a lot. Plus the number of people who will increase points + number of people who will be applying in the next 6 months and their backlog, with 70 points, the chances are slim unless the quota is doubled like 6000 or so.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

champion840 said:


> I want brutal answer honest answer pls
> I am michenical engineer 70 points
> Eoi lodged today.
> 
> ...


To be too brutal you may not get an invite if you are in this group with 70 points since every year half the time o=is only good remaining half is very drastic better somehow increase points and get an invite or else to continue to wait for an unlimited period of time.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

JG said:


> To be too brutal you may not get an invite if you are in this group with 70 points since every year half the time o=is only good remaining half is very drastic better somehow increase points and get an invite or else to continue to wait for an unlimited period of time.


JG, i think he is in 2335xx group. He mentioned occupation as mechanical engineer

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> JG, i think he is in 2335xx group. He mentioned occupation as mechanical engineer
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I thought 233914.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> JG, i think he is in 2335xx group. He mentioned occupation as mechanical engineer
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


My answer was based on 2335. For 2339, unless he is applying with 80, there's no chance even if labour comes in power. It is getting almost too late for 75 also, since even if the quota gets doubled to 1400 next year (extremely unlikely), 75 pointers will have a huge backlog. It will be 80 + slow movement for 75 pointers who are waiting from Oct 2018. 

The reason being EA is issuing unprecedented number of 233914. The number of invite each month won't cope with it.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Iscah released wasted invitations in 189. Only 251/313 applied. So, 62 or 20% couldn't be bothered. That's 3 rounds of invite based on last 2 rounds. So, 3 wasted months + backlog due to those wasted months. Such a waste. 

Auditors are 84% waste. Yet DOHA doesn't care to fix it. A small fee to lodge EOI can fix it. Free makes things dangerous.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

JG said:


> I also feels so there was a time this thread was so active but now, it is a hidden gem.


HA HA HA..
We used to be a part of it. There were days I used to follow up on every update. Reading this thread especially 2017 one reminded me a lot.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> HA HA HA..
> We used to be a part of it. There were days I used to follow up on every update. Reading this thread especially 2017 one reminded me a lot.


Yeah I remember you updates every day and I was a starter at that time.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

As per Iscah, DOHA has invited another 2490 for Dec and Jan. But not sure if pro-ratas are barely getting any considering the cut-off date is barely moving. 

Total for this year now stands at *19,640 *for 189.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> As per Iscah, DOHA has invited another 2490 for Dec and Jan. But not sure if pro-ratas are barely getting any considering the cut-off date is barely moving.
> 
> Total for this year now stands at *19,640 *for 189.


No idea about those figures. And I believe it was really close to 1000 per month.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> HA HA HA..
> We used to be a part of it. There were days I used to follow up on every update. Reading this thread especially 2017 one reminded me a lot.


May I know on which visa you are now?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> No idea about those figures. And I believe it was really close to 1000 per month.


Well we also thought in October-November, the total number of invite was 2500 but it ended up being 4500. So, I do think it's right. And since DOHA confirmed with Iscah, it's official.


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

JG said:


> ganesh.eng said:
> 
> 
> > HA HA HA..
> ...


I am still in Sri Lanka mate!! I left the OZ idea way back in July 2018.
Recently i got an invitation from ACT from no where, only bcz my agent was following it up


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ganesh.eng said:


> I am still in Sri Lanka mate!! I left the OZ idea way back in July 2018.
> Recently i got an invitation from ACT from no where, only bcz my agent was following it up


So you have got 190 now? Have you applied it?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Let's hope we get a better round this time in terms of Date of Effect movement. Let's hope less wasted invite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Let's hope we get a better round this time in terms of Date of Effect movement. Let's hope less wasted invite.


Yeah is there anyone waiting for today;s round.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> Yeah is there anyone waiting for today;s round.


I am pretty sure a lot of people. Not sure if anyone from this board though. Would be great if they can report if invite received.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

with 4390 ppl got invited in a round, the gap of 2339 only moved 1 month and 10 days. That being said, all 70 pointers are out now. That’s why this thread is almost dead


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> with 4390 ppl got invited in a round, the gap of 2339 only moved 1 month and 10 days. That being said, all 70 pointers are out now. That’s why this thread is almost dead


70 pointers were out long time ago. Now even 75 pointers may soon be out if Date of Effect doesn't move well.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> 70 pointers were out long time ago. Now even 75 pointers may soon be out if Date of Effect doesn't move well.


Correct. 75 after Jan 2019 is out of scene now for sure in 233914.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > with 4390 ppl got invited in a round, the gap of 2339 only moved 1 month and 10 days. That being said, all 70 pointers are out now. That’s why this thread is almost dead
> ...


75 pointers will get cleared in the next fy just like what happened in Oct and Nov rounds, and then pile up again. So for now, as long as u have 75 points, I still believe u can get PR one day. But for 70 pointers, even submitted on 01/11/2017, I don’t see a silver line here.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> 75 pointers will get cleared in the next fy just like what happened in Oct and Nov rounds, and then pile up again. So for now, as long as u have 75 points, I still believe u can get PR one day. But for 70 pointers, even submitted on 01/11/2017, I don’t see a silver line here.


It may be true for other occupations, but not for 2339 and also likewise for Accounting and Auditors. The amount of people getting assessed as Engineering Technologist is way too much to cope up. 

You are not considering the fact that the number of people piling up from Jan to June with 75 pointers not getting invite. They will move to 80 and usual pressure from July 2019 as usual.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > 75 pointers will get cleared in the next fy just like what happened in Oct and Nov rounds, and then pile up again. So for now, as long as u have 75 points, I still believe u can get PR one day. But for 70 pointers, even submitted on 01/11/2017, I don’t see a silver line here.
> ...


Yeah I agree that EA screwed things up. What I said was only for 75 pointers who submitted in this fy. I believe them can get a PR before EOI gets expired. What’s gonna happen in next fy highly depends on the quotation, hopefully get back to 1000 again.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> Yeah I agree that EA screwed things up. What I said was only for 75 pointers who submitted in this fy. I believe them can get a PR before EOI gets expired. What’s gonna happen in next fy highly depends on the quotation, hopefully get back to 1000 again.


Chances are less that it will increase but hope so.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

This might be the first time not a single person posting or mentioning they either expecting or getting invite. It seems DOHA is happy with wasted invites and inviting less and less as the year is progressing.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Only 2 are updated in myimmitracker website looks so crazy.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> Only 2 are updated in myimmitracker website looks so crazy.


It looks sad that DOHA is inviting less given so many wasted invites in last two rounds.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

waiting...75 points...Jan EOI 
hopefully by march it will be 80 pts


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> waiting...75 points...Jan EOI
> 
> hopefully by march it will be 80 pts


I think this round was also 80 pointed . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I hope it at least moved to 1 Nov as per ISCAH. Else 75 pointers are doomed.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

JG said:


> I think this round was also 80 pointed .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Bro I'm searching for your profile on immitracker. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Bro I'm searching for your profile on immitracker.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


What profile.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> I hope it at least moved to 1 Nov as per ISCAH. Else 75 pointers are doomed.


Yeah it has moved up to November 1 for 75 pointers so there is a small chance for November EOI with 75 points in 233914.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone who lodged visa in November 2018??

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Anyone who lodged visa in November 2018??
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Lot of people who have lodged in November are getting their grants now.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

JG said:


> Lot of people who have lodged in November are getting their grants now.


I lodged on November 30th the status says recieved and health declaration says health clearance provided. Hope it gets finalized soon. 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> I lodged on November 30th the status says recieved and health declaration says health clearance provided. Hope it gets finalized soon.
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


November first half is getting cleared now. So expect grant or CO contact by March first half.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone has any idea how to get relevant employment assessment? Is it compulsory to do it with EA?
What's the process if anyone has done it already? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Anyone has any idea how to get relevant employment assessment? Is it compulsory to do it with EA?
> What's the process if anyone has done it already?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


RSEA is not mandatory. And it is almost guaranteed EA will scrutinise your work experience more than DoHA. If you are doing Engg Tech work experience, then it is much easier to get as there is low to no minimum salary requirements. If you are seeking for professional occupation code like mechanical, civil or aserospace, then it is much harder.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> RSEA is not mandatory. And it is almost guaranteed EA will scrutinise your work experience more than DoHA. If you are doing Engg Tech work experience, then it is much easier to get as there is low to no minimum salary requirements. If you are seeking for professional occupation code like mechanical, civil or aserospace, then it is much harder.


Thanks for that. Hopefully they would not create a lot of problem for Engg Tech profession because it's Australian work experience! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

I just had my CCL exam February 20. If God allows and I pass I would have 75 points for Engineering Technologist. The result would come around April or May. But looking at the trend, will 75 points also ever get an invite this year with EOI updated at around April or May 2019?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

TessDun said:


> I just had my CCL exam February 20. If God allows and I pass I would have 75 points for Engineering Technologist. The result would come around April or May. But looking at the trend, will 75 points also ever get an invite this year with EOI updated at around April or May 2019?


No one knows to be honest what will happen after July. If quota is increaed and Labour comes in power and we have more invites, maybe. If not, no one knows.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

TessDun said:


> I just had my CCL exam February 20. If God allows and I pass I would have 75 points for Engineering Technologist. The result would come around April or May. But looking at the trend, will 75 points also ever get an invite this year with EOI updated at around April or May 2019?


I think 75 pointers in engineering technologist are waiting from November 2018. So if you put EOI in April last 2019, I think you will get an invite if the number increased to the old number, by September or maximum by October. If the number of invitation per month or ceiling reduced ,only, then God knows what's the future. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

JG said:


> TessDun said:
> 
> 
> > I just had my CCL exam February 20. If God allows and I pass I would have 75 points for Engineering Technologist. The result would come around April or May. But looking at the trend, will 75 points also ever get an invite this year with EOI updated at around April or May 2019?
> ...


This journey is really challenging specially for Engineering Tech profession. I have left no stones unturned in gathering the points and each step requires a lot of money and and mental/emotional stress yet the more I feel I get nearer to it the more it moves away farther. I really hope and pray they will not increase the required points by July.


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi guys I got my Australia visa... Thank you my friends kodaan, DN7C, LEONIDUS, JOSSY 

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi guys I got my Australia visa... Thank you my friends kodaan, DN7C, LEONIDUS, JOSSY
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate!! Atleast they are giving grant to ET on time!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Keep us updated regarding your future endeavours once you make final move!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi guys I got my Australia visa... Thank you my friends kodaan, DN7C, LEONIDUS, JOSSY
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Best wishes . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

vivinlobo said:


> Hi guys I got my Australia visa... Thank you my friends kodaan, DN7C, LEONIDUS, JOSSY
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


Congrats bro!


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> Congrats bro!


Thank you Bro   

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

*Invitation*

Any chance of getting an invite for 233914 with 75 points ?
EOI date of effect 14th November
layball:


----------



## vivinlobo (Nov 15, 2016)

tushar 14112018 said:


> Any chance of getting an invite for 233914 with 75 points ?
> 
> EOI date of effect 14th November
> 
> layball:


100%

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

tushar 14112018 said:


> Any chance of getting an invite for 233914 with 75 points ?
> EOI date of effect 14th November
> layball:


Please keep us posted if you get invite this round, but most likely April will be your round.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

tushar 14112018 said:


> Any chance of getting an invite for 233914 with 75 points ?
> EOI date of effect 14th November
> layball:


Mate have you received invite?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

No news yet. Lets hope it moved at least 7-10 days for 75 pointers.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Only 2nd November 75 points confirmed. Let's hope it's more than that.


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you to expat4aus2 for answering my queries earlier, requesting for feedback from other people.

Hello people,

I am currently on a Subclass 476 visa and working full time as a Sales & Marketing manager in Melbourne for last 7 months. Now I am in the process of applying for a PR. Here is the process I have gone through till now:

1. Skill Assessment Done - Engineering Technologist
2. NAATI Passed (5 Points)
3. Bachelors Degree - Engineering (15 Points)
4. Age: 25 (30 Points)
5. Superior English PTE (20 Points)

Total Points: 70

I know its almost impossible with 70 points to apply for Subclass 189.

My question is that I have a partner but her occupation falls under STSOL and mine is under MLTSSL. I dont think I can claim 5 points as our occupations are not on the same list? We both are onshore. She is a student and is about to graduate in June 2019 and will have a work permit i.e. Subclass 485 for 2 years.

Any suggestions as to how I can increase my points or any other way?

Thanks!


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Mate have you received invite?


nothing in this round and i also hope it move till 7th.


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

*invite*

is there any one in the group received invitation in march round ?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

New occupations added. Petroleum Engineering back in the list

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> New occupations added. Petroleum Engineering back in the list
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Friend of mine just told me about it. I checked DOHA website as well and it checks out. Was just about to share it here.

Can we change occupations in our EOI or do I need to make a new EOI?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I am not sure. Question I have is how many points would I require to get invited

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> I am not sure. Question I have is how many points would I require to get invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Petroleum Engineering is not Pro Rata. But last two invitations rounds were very small and only 75 pointers were invited., Yes, even non pro rata occupations need 75 points nowadays.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> I am not sure. Question I have is how many points would I require to get invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Clearly 75 or minimum 70 in the next year. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

JG said:


> Clearly 75 or minimum 70 in the next year.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


May be the small number of invitations in the previous two rounds were to prepare for this change in MLTSSL?

DOHA did say to Iscah that the ideal number of invitations is 2500 per month.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Friend of mine just told me about it. I checked DOHA website as well and it checks out. Was just about to share it here.
> 
> Can we change occupations in our EOI or do I need to make a new EOI?


You can't change occupation, you need to get assessed first. Date of Effect must be after date of assessment.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> You can't change occupation, you need to get assessed first. Date of Effect must be after date of assessment.


I just changed my occupation in my EOI. I have a positive skills assessment as a Petroleum Engineer from over 2 years back. Used that and the DoE did not change. I should get an invite the next time 70 pointers get invited.


----------



## Samosa Conniseur (Mar 11, 2019)

*JavaScript Developer*



lupilipid said:


> I just changed my occupation in my EOI. I have a positive skills assessment as a Petroleum Engineer from over 2 years back. Used that and the DoE did not change. I should get an invite the next time 70 pointers get invited.



Hey! I need your help please. I got accessed as 233999 this year and all my dreams died. But today it was added to the SOL and I am going crazy with happiness! Can you please tell me that will I be assesed in the pool of 233xxx applicants, or is the subpool 233999 assesed to give highest point holders invite first. Thanks! Currently I have 65 points and now I am back in the game of PR with my job in the SOL!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> I just changed my occupation in my EOI. I have a positive skills assessment as a Petroleum Engineer from over 2 years back. Used that and the DoE did not change. I should get an invite the next time 70 pointers get invited.


Lucky! I just put in my skill assessment to EA. Hopefully hear back soon and can put in. I don't think there will be a lot of candidates in Petroleum so would be achievable at 70 as well. Not a technologist anymore!! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Samosa Conniseur said:


> Hey! I need your help please. I got accessed as 233999 this year and all my dreams died. But today it was added to the SOL and I am going crazy with happiness! Can you please tell me that will I be assesed in the pool of 233xxx applicants, or is the subpool 233999 assesed to give highest point holders invite first. Thanks! Currently I have 65 points and now I am back in the game of PR with my job in the SOL!


65 points will not be enough. Even with 70 points the chances are 50-50.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

lupilipid said:


> 65 points will not be enough. Even with 70 points the chances are 50-50.


With 70 chances are Nil.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

Samosa Conniseur said:


> Hey! I need your help please. I got accessed as 233999 this year and all my dreams died. But today it was added to the SOL and I am going crazy with happiness! Can you please tell me that will I be assesed in the pool of 233xxx applicants, or is the subpool 233999 assesed to give highest point holders invite first. Thanks! Currently I have 65 points and now I am back in the game of PR with my job in the SOL!


ya it will fall under 2339 and assessed in the same category 
currently even 75 points are waiting in the que from November


----------



## svik2744 (Apr 16, 2018)

Got my PR today guys. Finally the wait has come to an end. Your wait will be over as well. How do I feel? Numb actually. I have waited for it so long that my mind is yet to respond to this good news.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

svik2744 said:


> Got my PR today guys. Finally the wait has come to an end. Your wait will be over as well. How do I feel? Numb actually. I have waited for it so long that my mind is yet to respond to this good news.


Congrats mate!


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

*feb Round result*

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Feb round result are available on skill select if we go by ISACH march result than i dont think there is any invites given on 75 points for 233914.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

tushar 14112018 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> Feb round result are available on skill select if we go by ISACH march result than i dont think there is any invites given on 75 points for 233914.


One person confirmed he got invite this round on 75 points with DOE of 2 Nov. Sometimes, the Date of Effect may only move few hours. Also, we don't know if anyone got invited with DOE lets say 5 or 10 Nov.

On a positive note, DOE moved to 2 Nov rather than 1 Nov as we thought, so better movement for 2339.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

I am 233913 ..logged my EOI November 2017 with 70 points ..as it looks I have no chance in 189. Visa..can someone tell me what are my best options to get 190..I saw the occupation is open in Canberra how can I do this?!
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

alhuyam said:


> I am 233913 ..logged my EOI November 2017 with 70 points ..as it looks I have no chance in 189. Visa..can someone tell me what are my best options to get 190..I saw the occupation is open in Canberra how can I do this?!
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a look at Canberra 190 to see your position.


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

It says For 489 Tasmania, it says "You, or any of your dependants have not lived in another Australian state or territory within the last twelve months"

The problem is I am currently living in VIC since last 7 months :/

I cant figure a way and see any hope of light!


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

New decision taken today takes down total 189 invites from 44K to 18K for 2019/20 program it seems.

http://www.iscah.com/official-201920-migration-program-levels-released/

This is going to push everything way further now!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> New decision taken today takes down total 189 invites from 44K to 18K for 2019/20 program it seems.
> 
> Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah
> 
> This is going to push everything way further now!


Only 85 pointers to get invite with 80 points moving slowly.


----------



## ACY11611 (Mar 21, 2019)

svik2744 said:


> Got my PR today guys. Finally the wait has come to an end. Your wait will be over as well. How do I feel? Numb actually. I have waited for it so long that my mind is yet to respond to this good news.
> 
> 
> Congratulations, mate!
> ...


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have a question. Is there any possible first time visa to attend the Professional Year offered from Engineers Australia?
I got a successful assessment as a professional engineer, but I need to increase my points. I have never been in Australia and I graduated in 2012.

For the moment the IELTS results have limited me (only writing 6.5, other bands above 7), but I will give PTE a try.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question. Is there any possible first time visa to attend the Professional Year offered from Engineers Australia?
> I got a successful assessment as a professional engineer, but I need to increase my points. I have never been in Australia and I graduated in 2012.
> ...


You can only do it in 485 or 476. Else check with EA to see if you can qualify.


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> One person confirmed he got invite this round on 75 points with DOE of 2 Nov. Sometimes, the Date of Effect may only move few hours. Also, we don't know if anyone got invited with DOE lets say 5 or 10 Nov.
> 
> On a positive note, DOE moved to 2 Nov rather than 1 Nov as we thought, so better movement for 2339.


Hey Mate 
yes the official result for march are out and yes it moved to 6th November 2018.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

tushar 14112018 said:


> Hey Mate
> yes the official result for march are out and yes it moved to 6th November 2018.


Thanks. At least 75 pointers are getting invite. I hope it doesn't hit 80 soon.


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,I lodged my EOI with 75 points on 28th of November, is there any chance I will get my invite and of so when?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Zeon191 said:


> Hi,I lodged my EOI with 75 points on 28th of November, is there any chance I will get my invite and of so when?


There is a movement seen for one week now the date is standing at November 6th for 2339 so if your EOI was on November 26th there is chance for you to get an invite most probably by July or early by June. Best wishes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeon191 (Aug 16, 2018)

JG said:


> Zeon191 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,I lodged my EOI with 75 points on 28th of November, is there any chance I will get my invite and of so when?
> ...


Even if they cut the immigration intake i can expect it after June? My Eoi is 28th btw, not 26th.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Immigration cut can happen to be anything . Pray for nothing serious. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

JG said:


> There is a movement seen for one week now the date is standing at November 6th for 2339 so if your EOI was on November 26th there is chance for you to get an invite most probably by July or early by June. Best wishes.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


JG mate, this round sees only 4 days movement. So i would say before july no chance with 28/11 doe with 75 if same invite number. After that nobody knows!









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> JG mate, this round sees only 4 days movement. So i would say before july no chance with 28/11 doe with 75 if same invite number. After that nobody knows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get a link to that sheet? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

naman1282 said:


> Can I get a link to that sheet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent you on tap*talk chat. It is maintained by one of forum user bulletAK.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

Zeon191 said:


> Even if they cut the immigration intake i can expect it after June? My Eoi is 28th btw, not 26th.


Hey Zeon 

Looking at the tracker there were 34 invites in feb and same in march round but the movement in feb was 9 days and in march 4 days so it also depends on the number of people waiting on 75 and 80 points from 7 nov to 28th nov 

Hope if the same number of invite and less people in between it can be june as well.

all the best


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Finally got to 80 pts, for 233914. I got it on March 13th  
now waiting for April 11th. Hopefully will get the invite !!

thanks to those who told me to go for spouse 5 points, as there was a chance of slash.


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

Guys, i have 75 points for environmental engineer and DOE of 23/01/19. Im starting to think that i have no chances of getting an invitation and I dont have any other way to gain points... any advices please?? Thanks


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

guigaoh2o said:


> Guys, i have 75 points for environmental engineer and DOE of 23/01/19. Im starting to think that i have no chances of getting an invitation and I dont have any other way to gain points... any advices please?? Thanks


Try Tasmania 489 or other state nomination.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

guigaoh2o said:


> Guys, i have 75 points for environmental engineer and DOE of 23/01/19. Im starting to think that i have no chances of getting an invitation and I dont have any other way to gain points... any advices please?? Thanks


Share your breakup please


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

bilbafta said:


> Share your breakup please


30 age
20 english
15 university
5 australia studies
5 naati

my problem is that most of the regional areas require experience and I dont have it...


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

guigaoh2o said:


> 30 age
> 20 english
> 15 university
> 5 australia studies
> ...


Why not get into Professional Year to get 5 more points.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

I did not get invitation at 80 PTS for 233914...eoi march 2019?
What is going on !!??


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> I did not get invitation at 80 PTS for 233914...eoi march 2019?
> What is going on !!??


Apparently no invite round happened or may be happened as we got unconfirmed report of one 85 pointers getting invite and two 489 family sponsored and not regional. So, maybe no invite round happened. Lets see what DoHA says tomorrow.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Apparently no invite round happened or may be happened as we got unconfirmed report of one 85 pointers getting invite and two 489 family sponsored and not regional. So, maybe no invite round happened. Lets see what DoHA says tomorrow.


Looks like a small invite round happened yesterday with 85 as our requirement for 233914.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

JG said:


> Looks like a small invite round happened yesterday with 85 as our requirement for 233914.


Well if 300 invite causes this, I can't think of 1000 invite from next July 19 onward lol. Only 80 and 85 pointers from now on with 80 moving very very slowly and after Nov-Dec 19 only 85 pointers to be invited and even 80 pointers are done for. 

The most surprising was for the first time may be in the history of skillselect, non-pro rata DOE earlier than one of the pro-ratas.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

JG said:


> expat4aus2 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently no invite round happened or may be happened as we got unconfirmed report of one 85 pointers getting invite and two 489 family sponsored and not regional. So, maybe no invite round happened. Lets see what DoHA says tomorrow.
> ...


I don't think anyone from 233914 was invited


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> I don't think anyone from 233914 was invited


I presume fewer than 5 people in 300 invite round with 85 points got invited. Hence, no one reported.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> bilbafta said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone from 233914 was invited
> ...


Just when I thought 80 PTS were enough


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Just when I thought 80 PTS were enough


It may come back to 75 again in july. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

I hope so


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

guigaoh2o said:


> I hope
> so


Me too


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Me too


The only problem is the reduction from 190k to 160k in total for an year and approximately prorata invitations for 233914 as per new celling in next year will determine the fate. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys what just happened in previous round?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

JG said:


> Hi guys what just happened in previous round??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


They only invited 100 guys. That's all. Only 3 invites for 2339xx. 
80 pointers till 31/12/18 are invited, maybe that's because someone not opting to lodge visa when they first got it and then last round got invited again!
Now even 75 pointers are doomed.
Only 80 points are going to make it for 189 from now on for most of pro-rata.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> They only invited 100 guys. That's all. Only 3 invites for 2339xx.
> 80 pointers till 31/12/18 are invited, maybe that's because someone not opting to lodge visa when they first got it and then last round got invited again!
> Now even 75 pointers are doomed.
> Only 80 points are going to make it for 189 from now on for most of pro-rata.
> ...


That is horrible 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Heard round happened today?
Any updates on it? 80 pts and no invite for 233914..date mar 15


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Heard round happened today?
> Any updates on it? 80 pts and no invite for 233914..date mar 15


They only invited 3 people last month. So, even 85 pointers will be in queue. 80 pointers have no chance till July.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> They only invited 3 people last month. So, even 85 pointers will be in queue. 80 pointers have no chance till July.


I hope so. What i fear is that they may finish off 2339 code altogether...


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> I hope so. What i fear is that they may finish off 2339 code altogether...


It can happen but they have never removed a pro-rata occupation yet. So, lets hope for the best.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

yep..lets see


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Two questions

1. How long is EA assessment valid? 
2. Can I have EOIs for more than one ANZCO code?

Please advice at the earliest.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Two questions
> 
> 1. How long is EA assessment valid?
> ...


1. Indefinite for EA. But DOHA wants that it is renewed every 3 years. 

2. Yes. As long as you have the assessment.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

How long is acs certified valid for? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

champion840 said:


> How long is acs certified valid for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


2 years

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh.eng (Feb 7, 2017)

Good to see this thread is active here and there.


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

What happens if i send expired acs in 2013 and i lodge 189 file in 2019 will case officer will have any problems 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

champion840 said:


> What happens if i send expired acs in 2013 and i lodge 189 file in 2019 will case officer will have any problems
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nothing much happens, your Visa will be rejected. That's it.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

You are talking about assessment of 6 years back, 
You CAN'T HAVE EVEN A SINGLE DAY MORE THAN WHAT IT IS VALID FOR ON THE DATE OF INVITE.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

What if its not main applicant's and only spouse's acs
Main applicant acs is valid
I think they might ignore it

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

champion840 said:


> What if its not main applicant's and only spouse's acs
> Main applicant acs is valid
> I think they might ignore it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Haha
You are too stubborn to understand the logic.
Go ahead and lodge and then face the consequences.


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

champion840 said:


> What if its not main applicant's and only spouse's acs
> Main applicant acs is valid
> I think they might ignore it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Whether it is main or secondary applicant if you have claimed points for it then your application will get rejected for sure and the chance that it might not get rejection is only 1% or less than that in my opinion and that too will happen if the CO is blind or he missed it. So wise option is to not to take the invite and to get your spouse acs done again then apply for the visa. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

JG said:


> Whether it is main or secondary applicant if you have claimed points for it then your application will get rejected for sure and the chance that it might not get rejection is only 1% or less than that in my opinion and that too will happen if the CO is blind or he missed it. So wise option is to not to take the invite and to get your spouse acs done again then apply for the visa.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I would love to renew acs of my partner but acs said no they cant do it since it expired in 2013
And getting invite again is impossible
So only way from here is to lodge it
And prey that co not see it
I went to migration fast and many more all told me co will ignore it

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

champion840 said:


> I would love to renew acs of my partner but acs said no they cant do it since it expired in 2013
> And getting invite again is impossible
> So only way from here is to lodge it
> And prey that co not see it
> ...


Of course you can get the ACS assessment done again
Don’t know why you have been told so , unless you asked them to back date it 

You will have to submit a fresh application together with the full fees and the latest evidence that meets the criteria but nothing prevents them or you from getting it done again

Hundreds of applicants get their assessment done after expiry everyday successfully 

Have you got the advise from migration fast in writing ?
Are they Mara approved agents ?

Cheers


----------



## champion840 (Dec 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Of course you can get the ACS assessment done again
> Don’t know why you have been told so , unless you asked them to back date it
> 
> You will have to submit a fresh application together with the full fees and the latest evidence that meets the criteria but nothing prevents them or you from getting it done again
> ...


In order for partner to do acs again she will have to do professional year
As its ict course
By the time proffesional year is done 189 point cut off will be 85+
We got invite at 70
Migration fast is mara agent
They did many cases where spouse acs was expired and still got grant

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

champion840 said:


> In order for partner to do acs again she will have to do professional year
> As its ict course
> By the time proffesional year is done 189 point cut off will be 85+
> We got invite at 70
> ...


I think if you are that sure go ahead and face whatever it may happen that will be best option. In my opinion it is too risky and you may be never be able to apply again if they ban you after if they find about your case. If nothing happens then nest wishes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

champion840 said:


> In order for partner to do acs again she will have to do professional year
> As its ict course
> By the time proffesional year is done 189 point cut off will be 85+
> We got invite at 70
> ...


You can take the horse to the water, you cannot make him drink

Cheers


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi all,

I've got assessed as ET in Mar-19. I actually didn't go for PE directly thought Electronics have less vacancies than ET. But now it seems like ET is a difficult profession to get selected. What are your thoughts on going for re-assessments as an Electronics Engineer? Since my CDR is directly related to Electronics, I believe can assessed as Electronics Engineer.
Also can I use both professions if I get a positive outcome as an Electronics Engineer?
Any idea of getting the assessment quickly?

Or else do you think it is better to wait for Jul-19 to see how the trend goes?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For electronic engineer the number invite per year is 300 only it is very bad as well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

JG said:


> For electronic engineer the number invite per year is 300 only it is very bad as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes, So the best thing is to wait for 01-July to see the latest occupation lists?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

NB said:


> You can take the horse to the water, you cannot make him drink
> 
> Cheers


Same member who posed the same question on another thread a few days back. Let them learn the hard way.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

vattic said:


> Yes, So the best thing is to wait for 01-July to see the latest occupation lists?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Yeah will be better I believe since it is only one month left.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

JG said:


> Yeah will be better I believe since it is only one month left.


Yes, Will do. Thanks.


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys, does anyone know when does the new occupation ceilings come out for 2019-2020? I thought it was supposed to be out on July 01, 2019.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

armaanilove said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know when does the new occupation ceilings come out for 2019-2020? I thought it was supposed to be out on July 01, 2019.


Maybe before july round or like last year in july month end
However SA489 is open for ET with 65+10 points

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Maybe before july round or like last year in july month end
> However SA489 is open for ET with 65+10 points
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. Is it without work experience? Unfortunately, I don't have any experience in my nominated occupation as I got assessed through my degree under the Sydney accord.

How does everything look with the new point additions coming in November 2019? For e.g I will be able to get 10 extra points for being single which will bring my score to 80. However, I am not sure how generally beneficial it will be. Any thoughts?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

armaanilove said:


> Thanks buddy. Is it without work experience? Unfortunately, I don't have any experience in my nominated occupation as I got assessed through my degree under the Sydney accord.
> 
> 
> 
> How does everything look with the new point additions coming in November 2019? For e.g I will be able to get 10 extra points for being single which will bring my score to 80. However, I am not sure how generally beneficial it will be. Any thoughts?


They need min 3 year's exp.
And points requirements are 70+10 points for SA489 as of now

Wait for Nov.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
Did anyone with 80 points holder get the invitation? Any idea about how far it has moved?
As per ISCAH all 80/85 and 90 points got an invitation but it is subject to confirmation.


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi, 
ANZSCO: 233914, ET EOI DOE is 15/04/2019 with 80 points. As per Iscah June 2019 estimates invite was expected on 11/07/2019 but now it is moved to 11/08/2019. Is there a situation where securing an invite with 80 points for ET is difficult or could it be realized. Can anyone please provide some insight on the invitation for 80 points considering the current uncertainties.


----------



## Kristaps (Jul 12, 2019)

*Kristaps*



tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Did anyone with 80 points holder get the invitation? Any idea about how far it has moved?
> As per ISCAH all 80/85 and 90 points got an invitation but it is subject to confirmation.


I have 80 points DOE 10th April. No invitation in July but fingers crossed for August 19 round.

Do you mind sharing your DOE of 80 points?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Kristaps said:


> I have 80 points DOE 10th April. No invitation in July but fingers crossed for August 19 round.
> 
> Do you mind sharing your DOE of 80 points?


Well, I am not 80 points holder.
Mine is 75 with June'19 EOI and I see there is 0 chance for 75 pointers to get invited in this FY as they have a solid pipeline with 80-85 pointers...But will see how it pans out...

As per ISCHA, 80 pointers DOE till 23rd March got invited so you should be in next round as they finished inviting 85 pointers till 10th July'19

All the best for the future PR journey.


----------



## Kristaps (Jul 12, 2019)

*Kristaps*



tnk009 said:


> Well, I am not 80 points holder.
> Mine is 75 with June'19 EOI and I see there is 0 chance for 75 pointers to get invited in this FY as they have a solid pipeline with 80-85 pointers...But will see how it pans out...
> 
> As per ISCHA, 80 pointers DOE till 23rd March got invited so you should be in next round as they finished inviting 85 pointers till 10th July'19
> ...


Thank you. I hope you can get another 5-10 points out of PTE 79 and/or CCL. 

All the best!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Kristaps said:


> Thank you. I hope you can get another 5-10 points out of PTE 79 and/or CCL.
> 
> All the best!


Ok..Will think about CCL to raise the points. Claiming 20 points for PTE.

Thanks...


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

11th July round results and OC are out
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Total Invite 1000 for 189.
2339 moved to 80 points from Jan'19 to 1st April'19. Seems all 85 pointers are cleared till July'19 and now clearing 80 points.
Total no. of 2339 invite is 30. 

Expecting to go in 75 points in Aug/sep'19 round along with 80 points.

Any thoughts?


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Occupation Ceilings is out guys, Other Engineering Professionals is capped at 1,000.

This figure was 700 last year. 

I am not too familiar with the trends, but I think this is a good news? I am trying to find the google doc where someone is tracking everything.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

armaanilove said:


> Occupation Ceilings is out guys, Other Engineering Professionals is capped at 1,000.
> 
> This figure was 700 last year.
> 
> I am not too familiar with the trends, but I think this is a good news? I am trying to find the google doc where someone is tracking everything.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

armaanilove said:


> Occupation Ceilings is out guys, Other Engineering Professionals is capped at 1,000.
> 
> This figure was 700 last year.
> 
> I am not too familiar with the trends, but I think this is a good news? I am trying to find the google doc where someone is tracking everything.


OC is not the definitive number that DHA has to follow for the invitation. Its just an indication. 
Last year OC for ET was 700 but then they invited around 500 only (I guess).
Let's see how many they invite this year keeping in mind 42% reduction in overall invite quota for 189.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

i got invited by 189 and rejected by 190!!! finally one step crossed...now onto next step


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> i got invited by 189 and rejected by 190!!! finally one step crossed...now onto next step


You got a 189 invite today ?

Cheers


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

no no..got it on 11 july...was busy so couldnt log in and update !


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

Anyone with 80 points and EOI post April 15, 2019 received an invite in July 11th round? ISCAH estimates invite for EOI lodged before 3 months ago in August 2019 round. Can we expect invite in the August round or would that be postponed? Please reply.


----------



## Santhu.401 (Feb 7, 2019)

*Aeronautical Engineer*

Hi guys
Anyone in this group applied for 189 or 190 under 233911 aeronautical Engineer?


----------



## Santhu.401 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello guys!

Is there anyone who already got invitation or waiting for invitation as Aeronautical engineer/ other engineering professionals? I have lodged 189(70points) and 190(75points)visas under Aeronautical Engineer. Any information regarding the chances of getting invited is much appreciated.


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have initially lodged EOI in ET on March 5th, 2018. Its been more than a year waiting for an invite and very recently on April 15 I have upgraded the same EOI with 80 points. I am worried if ET with 80 points will be invited? I am looking forward to lodge a new EOI in the Electronics Engineer skill, can I use the same career episodes I have used for Engineering technologist Engineering Australia assessment or should I write new career episodes? I work as an embedded programmer and my ET career episodes align with the same. Anyone please suggest, that would be greatly helpful.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Div_k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have initially lodged EOI in ET on March 5th, 2018. Its been more than a year waiting for an invite and very recently on April 15 I have upgraded the same EOI with 80 points. I am worried if ET with 80 points will be invited? I am looking forward to lodge a new EOI in the Electronics Engineer skill, can I use the same career episodes I have used for Engineering technologist Engineering Australia assessment or should I write new career episodes? I work as an embedded programmer and my ET career episodes align with the same. Anyone please suggest, that would be greatly helpful.


I'm also on the same boat, Went with ET initially since the occupation ceiling was 700. Now both Electronics and ET both are having same occupation ceiling of 1000. I'm having 65pts but trying to get 75pts while increasing PTE score. at 75pts, I don't have much hopes on 189. Less chances in 190 except ACT from ET.

For your question, You can change your current episodes to Electronics and submit. I guess your episodes will be aligning with Electronics Engineer. 

My gut feeling is that, you still have same opportunities as in ET than Electronics. Therefore before spending another AUD800+, Please consider on the available opportunities. Specially 190 on ACT.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Div_k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have initially lodged EOI in ET on March 5th, 2018. Its been more than a year waiting for an invite and very recently on April 15 I have upgraded the same EOI with 80 points. I am worried if ET with 80 points will be invited? I am looking forward to lodge a new EOI in the Electronics Engineer skill, can I use the same career episodes I have used for Engineering technologist Engineering Australia assessment or should I write new career episodes? I work as an embedded programmer and my ET career episodes align with the same. Anyone please suggest, that would be greatly helpful.


You need to have different career episodes that you used before. If EA finds that you have used your career episode than I think they consider it as a copy (even if its yours) and might ban you for a year. 
Also, I understand your career episodes have to be different to get assessed for different ANZSCO code else you'll get the same result


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Div_k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have initially lodged EOI in ET on March 5th, 2018. Its been more than a year waiting for an invite and very recently on April 15 I have upgraded the same EOI with 80 points. I am worried if ET with 80 points will be invited? I am looking forward to lodge a new EOI in the Electronics Engineer skill, can I use the same career episodes I have used for Engineering technologist Engineering Australia assessment or should I write new career episodes? I work as an embedded programmer and my ET career episodes align with the same. Anyone please suggest, that would be greatly helpful.


Don't press the panic button just yet! 
With 80 you will get an invite.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuv raj (Jul 23, 2019)

Aeronautical engineering Eoi lodged 7th April 
when can I expect invitation ?
thanks for ur advise in advance


----------



## Yuv raj (Jul 23, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> OC is not the definitive number that DHA has to follow for the invitation. Its just an indication.
> Last year OC for ET was 700 but then they invited around 500 only (I guess).
> Let's see how many they invite this year keeping in mind 42% reduction in overall invite quota for 189.


This is good news as pro rata occupations accounts for about 60 % of the total invites. If the ceiling was 700, there would be only 21 invitations for other engg professional in July but there were 30.
Thanks


----------



## Yuv raj (Jul 23, 2019)

Santhu.401 said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone in this group applied for 189 or 190 under 233911 aeronautical Engineer?


 Applied 7th April 75 points aeronautical engineering


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi ETs,

I have applied on 489 in SA,QLD and Riverina. Still haven't got any response. Do we have anyone from ET who has got an invite from those areas? 

SA - We need to wait until Supplementary list opens and there may be a risk of getting invitation from SA 489.
QLD - One or two ETs have got pre-invites due to their assessment and visa expiry reasons. Overall, no movement yet.

Please let us know if you have any news on where it is moving for ETs right now.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

With all the data out we can guesstimate 2339xx invitations. I think I'll have 600 - 650 people in front of me in the queue by December 2019.For my ballpark figure, I considered ~40% are singles and another ~10% are with Skilled partner, and ~50 EOI's [80+] are added to the pool every month.



kingof.roses said:


> It shows 3 rows for each pro-rata occupation what does that means.. can anyone explain is that all single Applicants at 80points for engineering OCCUPATIONS because it shows 3 rows and doesn't show total applicants at 80points...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rahul_AUS said:


> Another FOI released.
> 
> EOIs and points breakdown for 2613** (As of 11 August )
> 
> ...





> The total amount of EOIs as at 12/07/2019
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190700880-document-released.PDF


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

hsran said:


> With all the data out we can guesstimate 2339xx invitations. I think I'll have 600 - 650 people in front of me in the queue by December 2019.For my ballpark figure, I considered ~40% are singles and another ~10% are with Skilled partner, and ~50 EOI's [80+] are added to the pool every month.


Hw many points u have and r u single

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## armaanilove (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

Right now I have 70 points but will be 80 after November changes as I am single. My DOE is 15/03/2019

What will be my chances for 2339 Other Engineering Professionals for 189?

Thanks!!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

No chance below 90!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sooner you realise that better it is for your immigration chances. With current points of yours 491 would be a realistic target, also as you are single I can't see how you can achieve required points for ACT Canberra matrix (if not an onshore students). Check previous rounds' results for 189 invite and you will get the ear picture. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rajabingo (Dec 3, 2019)

I have submitted my EOI on 19th December,2018. Occupation code - 233914. - Engineering technologist. Total points - 80 after 16 November, 2019. Is there any possibility for invite ? Anyone is in similar position ? Kindly update.

Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee77 (Nov 20, 2019)

hsran said:


> With all the data out we can guesstimate 2339xx invitations. I think I'll have 600 - 650 people in front of me in the queue by December 2019.For my ballpark figure, I considered ~40% are singles and another ~10% are with Skilled partner, and ~50 EOI's [80+] are added to the pool every month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get a similar pdf for dec?


----------



## rajabingo (Dec 3, 2019)

rajabingo said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 19th December,2018. Occupation code - 233914. - Engineering technologist. Total points - 80 after 16 November, 2019. Is there any possibility for invite ? Anyone is in similar position ? Kindly update.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Anyone in similar position? Please throw some limelight.
Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

rajabingo said:


> Anyone in similar position? Please throw some limelight.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Not a chance. Not in a million year's. 
Currently anything below 90 is out of question. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

agree. I am always short for 5 points. In 2017, it required 70 and I had 65 as I was 24 years old. When I turned to 25, the points climbed to 75 one week before my birthday. Then I completed ccl test and had 75 points and the points climbed again to 80. Now i am relieved, finally the required points are higher than the one I have by 10, not 5 anymore haha ( have 85 they require 95 lol)


----------



## newb (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone here know the best thread to follow in order to apply for the 189 visa after getting invite?


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Zee77 said:


> Can we get a similar pdf for dec?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newb said:


> Anyone here know the best thread to follow in order to apply for the 189 visa after getting invite?


There is a dedicated thread for 189 on the forum

Cheers


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi, i have got 80 points for 233914 Engineering Technologist occupation and i know it is impossible to get invitation unless some miracle happens. Could you guys shed some light on what other state options 190/491 avaialable for this occupation.

Thanks


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hi, i have got 80 points for 233914 Engineering Technologist occupation and i know it is impossible to get invitation unless some miracle happens. Could you guys shed some light on what other state options 190/491 avaialable for this occupation.
> 
> Thanks


189 is sealed in coffin for our job code at 80 points 
just make separate EOIs for 190, 491 ..buckle up ..and enjoy the ride ..
cheers 🙂


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

80 pointers have a pretty good chance in the next fiscal year if DHA does some proper rounds.
Only 136/1000 have been invited and the queue doesn’t look that bad either.So it’s not really a high points thing but more of low number of invitation being sent out.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

hsran said:


> 80 pointers have a pretty good chance in the next fiscal year if DHA does some proper rounds.
> Only 136/1000 have been invited and the queue doesn’t look that bad either.So it’s not really a high points thing but more of low number of invitation being sent out.


that exactly is the point ..its a job code that has been hibernating for long ..
i kept sitting on 75 for a whole year ..somehow got to 80 ..the invitation points just climbed onto 90


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

gurdeep001 said:


> gsr_2339 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i have got 80 points for 233914 Engineering Technologist occupation and i know it is impossible to get invitation unless some miracle happens. Could you guys shed some light on what other state options 190/491 avaialable for this occupation.
> ...





hsran said:


> 80 pointers have a pretty good chance in the next fiscal year if DHA does some proper rounds.
> Only 136/1000 have been invited and the queue doesn’t look that bad either.So it’s not really a high points thing but more of low number of invitation being sent out.


Hi, it sounds pleasing to hear that there is a chance for 80 pointers in the next fy if DHA invites decent number. However, iscah estimates shows that for 80 and 85 eoi expires before invite.
Also, if all 90 pointers are cleard in this FY then will the cutoff come down to 85 and so will it ever come down to 80 as there are almost equal number around 600 waiting in queue in both 85 and 80 points respectively.
It would be great if you could give your valuable inputs.
Thanks


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

gurdeep001 said:


> hsran said:
> 
> 
> > 80 pointers have a pretty good chance in the next fiscal year if DHA does some proper rounds.
> ...


Hi,
Yes i am also in the same boat sitting at 80 and i also feel the same that 2339 job code queue is not moving at the pace compared to other occupation codes which is increasing the waiting time. I have submitted my CDRs for electronics engineer but EA has given me Engineering technologist also few of my friends also submitted their CDRs in their core occupation and EA has given them with Engineering technologist. Also, i cant understand why EA is giving most of the outcomes as ET.

Thanks


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

gsr_2339 said:


> gurdeep001 said:
> 
> 
> > hsran said:
> ...


they give it EA because we in India have very diverse experience with companies we work for ..over there is OZ they don't work like us ..they get into one discipline and then live with it ..i'll quote my own example ..
being a mechanical engineer..i started with a cement manufacturing company ..worked with diesel machinery there ..moved onto automobile sheet metal components..then consumer appliances ..and now working with railways ..so they can't get that basically i m a mechanical engineer..hence ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 😞


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

gurdeep001 said:


> gsr_2339 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i have got 80 points for 233914 Engineering Technologist occupation and i know it is impossible to get invitation unless some miracle happens. Could you guys shed some light on what other state options 190/491 avaialable for this occupation.
> ...


Hi,
For 190, 491 state options 
1. NSW has removed Engineering Technologist from their SOL list last FY.
2. Queensland also does not have ET in their list
3. South Australia also does not have ET in their SOL list however it is there in supplementary list but has some conditions to be met in order to access that list like high pointers, chain migration can access but it is showing not available for high pointers, chain migration 
4. Victoria is the only state which has ET in their SOL list but there is a condition that they should have 5 yrs of experience in civil or mechanical disciplines.
I feel for state options also nothing much is left for 233914 ET occupation.

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

hsran said:


> 80 pointers have a pretty good chance in the next fiscal year if DHA does some proper rounds.
> Only 136/1000 have been invited and the queue doesn’t look that bad either.So it’s not really a high points thing but more of low number of invitation being sent out.


You are day dreaming if you think 80 have a chance, I would say even 85 doesn't stand a chance. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hi, i have got 80 points for 233914 Engineering Technologist occupation and i know it is impossible to get invitation unless some miracle happens. Could you guys shed some light on what other state options 190/491 avaialable for this occupation.
> 
> Thanks


ET have 2 options 
1. ACT491 via their matrix, you need 65/70 points from Canberra matrix to secure an invite.
2. Tasmania 491 is an option but for that you have to get NER from EA which is stage 2 assessment, MSA is stage 1.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

One more option would be 233999 ET, NEC (not elsewhere classified) if you are into R&D & Mechatronics profile.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hi, it sounds pleasing to hear that there is a chance for 80 pointers in the next fy if DHA invites decent number. However, iscah estimates shows that for 80 and 85 eoi expires before invite.
> Also, if all 90 pointers are cleard in this FY then will the cutoff come down to 85 and so will it ever come down to 80 as there are almost equal number around 600 waiting in queue in both 85 and 80 points respectively.
> It would be great if you could give your valuable inputs.
> Thanks


90 pointers will never be cleared and they are not obligated to fulfill all number (700 for 2339xx) for a fy. Iscah's point of view is realistic and based on facts. If you have less than 90 points for 189 then forget 189 & concentrate only on 491 as 190 is not an option for offshore candidates.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> gsr_2339 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, it sounds pleasing to hear that there is a chance for 80 pointers in the next fy if DHA invites decent number. However, iscah estimates shows that for 80 and 85 eoi expires before invite.
> ...


85 pointers submitted right after the cut-off date still stand a chance. Even for those who submitted before the point-changing date, i.e. 16/11/2019. Current trend is moderate, and u can see the amount of ppl queuing with 90 points is reduced. As long as the gov does not tighten the policy again, it will touch down to the 85 points eventually. The question is, when is that day, before the EOI expires or after. It all depends on the policy, esp for next fy. Of cause for 80 pointers, trying to gain more points is more realistic.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Johnnytheman said:


> 85 pointers submitted right after the cut-off date still stand a chance. Even for those who submitted before the point-changing date, i.e. 16/11/2019. Current trend is moderate, and u can see the amount of ppl queuing with 90 points is reduced. As long as the gov does not tighten the policy again, it will touch down to the 85 points eventually. The question is, when is that day, before the EOI expires or after. It all depends on the policy, esp for next fy. Of cause for 80 pointers, trying to gain more points is more realistic.


Same thing guys were expecting when it was at 70 and invited till 29/11/17. Guys near cut off date around that thought they have a chance but turned out it was a false dawn!! If anything I have learned from this PR process is that it's going to be tougher and not easier as time passes by! Earlier (even me) were under delusion that 489 isn't a good option turned out it was goldust compared with 491. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > 85 pointers submitted right after the cut-off date still stand a chance. Even for those who submitted before the point-changing date, i.e. 16/11/2019. Current trend is moderate, and u can see the amount of ppl queuing with 90 points is reduced. As long as the gov does not tighten the policy again, it will touch down to the 85 points eventually. The question is, when is that day, before the EOI expires or after. It all depends on the policy, esp for next fy. Of cause for 80 pointers, trying to gain more points is more realistic.
> ...


Yeah I know. But to me, they cannot tighten the 189 policy again. They either keep the current policy, or delete 189 visa completely. They better to cancel this visa if they are that desperate for promoting 491 lol. The hope is there, but it is just a sliver line. lol.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

gsr_2339 said:


> Hi, it sounds pleasing to hear that there is a chance for 80 pointers in the next fy if DHA invites decent number. However, iscah estimates shows that for 80 and 85 eoi expires before invite.
> Also, if all 90 pointers are cleard in this FY then will the cutoff come down to 85 and so will it ever come down to 80 as there are almost equal number around 600 waiting in queue in both 85 and 80 points respectively.
> It would be great if you could give your valuable inputs.
> Thanks


The queue at 80 isn’t clear because there are huge discrepancies between the December and January FOI for 2339.

I did put in an FOI request last weekend and I’ll share it here whenever I hear something from those guys.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

*As of 12/01/2020 [85= ~550 90= 123]*


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi guys any updates

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------

